# no power / amp wont turn on



## drummerdrew (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey guys, fairly new to this forum so bear with me here but just recently I installed a pair of MTX Magnum subs and the Magnum amp that came with it... ran my power wire through the grommet by my battery and ran the rca and turn on lead to the back on the opposite side, for some reason my amp won't power up.... recently I've been troubleshooting it testing all possible options and I realized that for some reason my power wire isn't getting any power from my battery... any ideas or thoughts why this may be? I also was wondering if maybe I needed an adapter for my hookup because I only have the 2 terminals on top of my battery and there are not two separate bolts for the power wire and the regular power to go to .
Any thoughts or suggestions would be awesome, thanks 
-Drew


----------



## Toys7505 (Jul 1, 2008)

Your best friend for trouble shooting is a Multi-meter, do you have one? if so, you can check for power from your battery to your amp and verify there is 12v. Also, do you have that wire fused at the battery? Is the fuse blown? What about the fuse on the amp, did you check that one as well? 

Please also verify that your remote turn on is pushing 12v as well, just to start eliminating variables......

As for the wire from the battery to your amp, make sure there are no breaks or cracks in the insulation that could cause a short too.


----------



## drummerdrew (Jul 3, 2011)

Sadly I don't have one of this meters... but I did check the power wire end by touching it to metal and no spark lol so somethings wrong... the fuse I got is one of those plastic clear ones from an amp wiring kit, and I would assume it is good.... it was already pre installed so I just hooked the power wire on both ends, one to my amp and one side to my battery, I did think it was odd that I didn't have toput the fuse in myself though cuz all the guides say to install the fuse after everyhings plugged in? But yea.it could possibly be the fuse by my battery, but the fuse on my amp should be fine... its brand new lol


----------



## seekingSQnirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

drummerdrew said:


> Sadly I don't have one of this meters... but I did check the power wire end by touching it to metal and no spark lol so somethings wrong... the fuse I got is one of those plastic clear ones from an amp wiring kit, and I would assume it is good.... it was already pre installed so I just hooked the power wire on both ends, one to my amp and one side to my battery, I did think it was odd that I didn't have toput the fuse in myself though cuz all the guides say to install the fuse after everyhings plugged in? But yea.it could possibly be the fuse by my battery, but the fuse on my amp should be fine... its brand new lol


 Firstly, I would never touch a wire to metal to "test it". Multimeters are reasonably priced for basic models. Actually inspect the in-line fuse by the battery and the one in the amp. Don't assume they are fine. The point is to know for sure so you can narrow down the possibile culprit.


----------



## drummerdrew (Jul 3, 2011)

All yea I guess I just didn't want to have to buy one, but I guess I can if I have too lol but yea how does one inspect the amp by the battery? Like the fuse Lois good I mean its brand new so how do I test if its the culprit? Lol sorry for all these scrub questions


----------



## seekingSQnirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

drummerdrew said:


> All yea I guess I just didn't want to have to buy one, but I guess I can if I have too lol but yea how does one inspect the amp by the battery? Like the fuse Lois good I mean its brand new so how do I test if its the culprit? Lol sorry for all these scrub questions


I hope your amp isn't by your battery!! Just kidding. Take the fuse(s) out and visually inspect it/them. 

Here are some pictures that might help.

Pictures by seekingsqnirvana - Photobucket


----------



## drummerdrew (Jul 3, 2011)

Well I inspected the fuse and it looks perfectly fine.... and so does the amp fuse. I know what I'm doing for the most part, just can't seem to figure out why my battery isn't feeding it power.... the only other thing I can think of is my connector is not connected to the battery right... cuz I redid the crimp on the remote wire and I changed the fuse to the 2nd fuse that came with the amp.


----------



## nfrazier (Apr 14, 2011)

drummerdrew said:


> Well I inspected the fuse and it looks perfectly fine.... and so does the amp fuse. I know what I'm doing for the most part, just can't seem to figure out why my battery isn't feeding it power.... the only other thing I can think of is my connector is not connected to the battery right... cuz I redid the crimp on the remote wire and I changed the fuse to the 2nd fuse that came with the amp.


No offense man, but it doesn't seem like ur well versed in installation. A power issue for an amp is about a 30 minute trouble shoot, if that. Go to sears and buy a dmm and test your connections yo see where u have voltage ( not juat amy voltage but 12 v - i had someone come in who said he had power, checked amd he had 4v at constan t) and where u don't. Make sire your ground is good as well. 

If you don't know how to properly do this then id advise You to bring it to a professional.


----------



## drummerdrew (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm sorry i thought this site was for people that had questions, especially this forum being the "No question is a dumb question" forum 0_o That being said, this forum is pretty much going to have newbie level questions for people trying to learn things... To a professional yes this would be a 30 min check, but I'm learning here and i wasn't near my car when i posted this. I guess ill be buying a meter tomorrow to test the connections though.


----------



## drummerdrew (Jul 3, 2011)

its hooked up to the positive terminal of the battery lol i would hope im not that dumb XD but i guess my question is if its hooked up correctly.... my terminal is just one of those rings that go around the top battery terminals. It doesn't have those side by side nuts for adding extra power wires like some of my friends do and i guess what im getting at is if i need an adapter for my power wire to work correctly or if having my power wire in between the ring terminal and nut works fine enough? and yes, i know that touching the wire to metal was a scrub move and is dangerous, i guess i was just being lazy. Either way i'll deff being testing each wire tomorrow to see if they light up on the test meter.


----------



## drummerdrew (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice btw guys, sorry for lashing out earlier.... this things just pissing me off and no shops are open considering its july 4th weekend XD


----------



## drummerdrew (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice ca, and yes... once this July 4th weekend ends I'll be taking it to the car audio shop i bought my amp kit from to see if the have any suggestions....IF i dont end up figuring it out before then heh I'm sure the sales/install guy will troubleshoot it with me, He's already looked at a few things for me in the past. Until then though i will try that technique you described, ill send a post tomorrow after i test it.


----------



## nfrazier (Apr 14, 2011)

drummerdrew said:


> I'm sorry i thought this site was for people that had questions, especially this forum being the "No question is a dumb question" forum 0_o That being said, this forum is pretty much going to have newbie level questions for people trying to learn things... To a professional yes this would be a 30 min check, but I'm learning here and i wasn't near my car when i posted this. I guess ill be buying a meter tomorrow to test the connections though.


Dude, listen, pretty sure if you sum up my post it told you what to do and said id you weren't comfortable to bring it to a professional, so stop being combative and overly proud and snapping back at people. 

We can have 20 pages on "check everything.closely" but get a meter for 20 bucks and see what th issue is and thn you can isolate that connection and get it


----------

